# Expat Population in Hurghad...



## L.Seneb (May 21, 2012)

I'm trying to get an estimate of the expat population in Hurghada (let's call it greater Hurghada to include nearby developments) and Sharm Elsheikh.

I thought that Sharm have been affected by the revolution but I'm told otherwise by friends. A friend claims that though the number of tourists have decreased dramatically the number of expat residing in Sharm have remained steady. True? What about Hurghada?


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I've no idea of numbers, but it seems that although a lot of expats have left, mainly due to work drying up or divorce, there have been an equal number arriving here.


----------



## L.Seneb (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Helen. That's quite interesting to know.
I have friends in Sharm and Dahab who are constantly complaining at the dwindling number of expats but I'm guessing they meant tourists.


----------



## Liralen (Sep 15, 2010)

I agree with Helen (am in Hurghada as well).. expat residents, some left.. some arriving, balances out. Tourism is still down.. especially english speaking tourists. While recovering, more of the tourists coming to Hurghada now, are from eastern europe.

Still plenty of us here though


----------

